# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Laines (7. März 2012)

Allianz - Antonidas
Horde - Tirion oder Teldrassil


----------



## kstormz (7. März 2012)

Hallo 
würde mich sehr über die rolle freuen!
meine addy : venum-mma@gmx.de


----------



## Laines (7. März 2012)

hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------

